# Leo gecko hatchlings and new additions :)



## Chewbecca (Sep 22, 2009)

What hatchlings I have left have graduated to adult-sized enclosures.
They're getting so big! They're normals het for NOTHING, which is COMPLETELY rare these days in the leopard gecko world. If they weren't all boys, I would have sold all of them by now.

So, I snapped some shots the other day.












































***now for my new additions!!!***

Next up is Piper.
She a Reverse Stripe Tremper (and the most PERFECT one I've ever seen, at that, that's why I HAD TO have her), and she's going to be the basis for my Reverse Stripe Tremper Enigma project next year. That is IF she'll produce fertile eggs for me. She should be able to, but I'm just burned by trying to breed another first year female this year, and I've gotten nothing but duds from her. It's very discouraging.

My pretty baby.












Here's some more recent shots of her. I was HOPING she could keep the vivid purple color, but she's getting lighter, which is ok, she's still beautiful.











And here's Reckoner.
Reckoner is a Tangerine Enigma, a very gorgeous one.
The enigma gene intensifies the colors of a leo and it also gives them REALLY pretty eyes.
Tangerine Enigmas get an almost red amber eye color.
So it's a little redder than an orange lollipop.
I have to flash my camera flash AT her in order to capture the color of her eye correctly.




















And in this last pic you can really see her true eye color.






Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Isa (Sep 22, 2009)

Really nice pics, your have a beautiful reptile family 
Congrats on your new additions


----------



## Chewbecca (Sep 22, 2009)

Isa said:


> Really nice pics, your have a beautiful reptile family
> Congrats on your new additions



Thank you!!!


----------

